# beagle clubs and trials



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone aware of and clubs in the Livingston County area? Also, for someone interested in getting started in trials where can you find a listing of trial dates?

Thanks for the help


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

go to www ukcdogs com..i cant post urls yet... and click on message boards and go the the beagle hunting, they will have the trial schedule at the top in a sticky. hope this helps


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

You can go to akc for their trial listings and locations also.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info. hopefully get out this weekend but the temps not looking good.


----------



## tmacguire (Jul 14, 2005)

There are two ARHA progressive pack clubs in the Thumb. Thunb Area Beagle Club and Eastern Michigan Beagle Club. Thumb is having a trial this weekend on sat. and sun. The dogs have to be NKC which you can do there and you have to be a member of a ARHA club to enter. Hope this helps. You can go to ARHA.com for more info.


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Best thing that you can do is attend a couple of the trials in the different formats and see what style you like and what would be best suited for your dog


----------

